# Sattelstütze 100mm vs 125mm



## scubasigi_73 (6. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mir einen Santa Cruz 5010CC-Rahmen in S und dunkelblau gegönnt. Ich bin ambitionierte Anfängerin.
Hier gehts zu den Bike-Geodaten: https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/5010. Der Stack ist 585mm.

Ich selbst bin 162cm und habe ein SL von 75cm.

Nun einen Frage zur Sattelstützenlänge: Machen die 2.5cm einen großen Unterschied? Sind die 2.5cm weniger ein Vorteil oder spielt das in meinem Größenbereich eher keine Rolle?

Ich tendiere zur BikeYoke Revive 2.0, die gibts aber nur mit 125mm:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/B...tuetze-inkl-Triggy-Remote-fuer-1-fach-p60828/

Alternative wäre die Fox Transfer mit 100mm:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...Performance-100-mm-Sattelstuetze-2018-p57879/

 Vielen Dank!


----------



## Florent29 (6. April 2018)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Nun einen Frage zur Sattelstützenlänge: Machen die 2.5cm einen großen Unterschied? Sind die 2.5cm weniger ein Vorteil oder spielt das in meinem Größenbereich eher keine Rolle?



Ich würde sagen: Mehr Travel ist immer besser. 

Die meisten kleinen Fahrer*innen haben nur deshalb 100 mm oder 125 mm statt richtig langer Stützen, weil sie keine längeren in ihren Rahmen reinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (6. April 2018)

Je mehr Versenkung desto besser im schwerem Gelände, aber nur, wenn es zum Rahmen passt...

Bei meiner Freundin passte die 125er leider um 0,8cm nicht. 

Von daher würde ich mit einer normalen Stütze erst einmal den maximalen Einschubbereich messen und dann schauen, ob Fox Transfer oder Bikeyoke möglich sind, bevor du nachher unnötig Geld versenkst...

Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rahmen, sieht toll aus!


----------



## Sickgirl (6. April 2018)

Habe Glück und in mein xs passt die Bike Yoke mit 160, wenn es der Rahmen und die Sitzposition hergibt würde ich die längere nehmen


----------



## scubasigi_73 (6. April 2018)

Vielen Dank!

Ah verstehe. Ich hatte verkehrt rum gedacht gedacht. Es geht ja darum, wie weit die Stütze ins Sitzrohr reingeschoben werden kann.

Werde ich dann messen, sobald der Rahmen da ist.

Danke noch mal!


----------



## Florent29 (6. April 2018)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Ah verstehe. Ich hatte verkehrt rum gedacht gedacht. Es geht ja darum, wie weit die Stütze ins Sitzrohr reingeschoben werden kann.
> 
> ...



Der Kollege @sp00n82 hat eine Tabelle mit den Einbauhöhen bw. -längen aller gängigen Variostützen. 

Wenn du ihm eine PM schickst, dann gibt er dir die sicher gerne.


----------



## Aninaj (6. April 2018)

Er hat in seiner Signatur den Link stehen:

http://sp00n.net/bike/seatposts/

Optisch schaut das Bike so aus, als wenn es ein gerades Sitzrohr hat. Wenn das so ist, kannst du also jede Sattelstütze einbauen. Je mehr Verstellweg desto besser. Die Bikeyoke Revive baut sehr niedrig, da bekommt man den meisten Verstellweg auch in die kleinsten Rahmen. Und ist sowieso ein tolle Sütze


----------



## scubasigi_73 (6. April 2018)

Danke Florent29 und Aninaj. Geniale Info!

Ja das Sitzrohr ist gerade, sollte also wirklich kein Problem sein. Ich dachte nämlich zuerst, dass es nur von der Körpergröße abhängig ist, an die Stabilität hab ich gar nicht gedacht.

Dann wirds die 2.0 Revive werden!


----------



## Peeyt (8. April 2018)

Ich hab 72 SL und gerade eben die 125 Revive an meinen 5010 S montiert, passt perfekt


----------



## Promontorium (11. Mai 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Je mehr Versenkung desto besser im schwerem Gelände, aber nur, wenn es zum Rahmen passt...
> 
> Bei meiner Freundin passte die 125er leider um 0,8cm nicht.
> 
> ...




Ich muß den Faden hier nochmal aufnehmen, da sich exakt die gleiche Frage wie die der Threaderstellerin bei mir auch stellt und ich auch zwischen den beiden Stützen in eben diesen Längen schwanke.

Wie ist das mit der Versenkung zu verstehen? Ich habe zur Zeit die 100er Reverb mit der externen Zugführung drin. Wenn ich die voll ausfahre, ist sie mir zu lang. Ergo reichen mir 100mm doch, da ich doch eh nur bis zum Anschlag Sitzrohroberkante einfahren kann. Warum da mehr Versenkung besser sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht!?


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Mai 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Ich muß den Faden hier nochmal aufnehmen, da sich exakt die gleiche Frage wie die der Threaderstellerin bei mir auch stellt und ich auch zwischen den beiden Stützen in eben diesen Längen schwanke.
> 
> Wie ist das mit der Versenkung zu verstehen? Ich habe zur Zeit die 100er Reverb mit der externen Zugführung drin. Wenn ich die voll ausfahre, ist sie mir zu lang. Ergo reichen mir 100mm doch, da ich doch eh nur bis zum Anschlag Sitzrohroberkante einfahren kann. Warum da mehr Versenkung besser sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht!?


Wenn dir 100 schon zu hoch ist, wenn die Stütze komplett mit der Muffe anliegt am Sitzrohr,  ist 125 erst recht zu lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (11. Mai 2018)

Klar, aber was soll ich machen, wenn es die Revive - und auf die schiele ich in erster Linie - nicht in 100mm gibt? Ich fahre meine Reverb jetzt nach Gefühl aus, und mit ein bißchen Übung klappt das jetzt meistens ohne große Nachkorrektur. Not macht erfinderisch!


----------



## Aninaj (11. Mai 2018)

das ‚Mehr Versenkung‘ macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn dein Rahmen und deine Sitzhöhe das auch hergeben. 

Allerdings baut die Reverb sehr hoch, bedeutet die Stütze braucht über dem Ende des Sattelrohrs vom Rahmen viel Platz für die Ansteuerung und den Mechanismus. Es gibt Sattelstützen, die bauen weniger hoch. Z.B. Die bikeyoke Revive und die Moveloc. Dort bekommst du eventuell 125 mm Verstellweg, den du auch voll nutzen kannst.

Das kannst du nachmessen mit den Infos aus der Liste aus meinem vorigen Post.

Generell kommt es auch darauf an, was du fährst, ob du mehr Verstellweg überhaupt benötigst. Grob gesagt, je technische du fährst, desto angenehmer empfinden es die meisten, wenn sich der Sattel möglichst weit absenken lässt, damit man viel Bewegungsfreiheit über dem Rad hat. Wer eher CrossCountry fährt dem werden vermutlich auch 100mm völlig reichen.


----------



## scratch_a (11. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht ist auch diese hier eine mögliche Option? Baut wohl sehr flach und ist bis auf 100mm zu traveln...da kannst dann das Max. rausholen!
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/04/18/oneup-components-dropper-post/


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Mai 2018)

2,5 bis 3cm ist schon viel, ohne jetzt die Liste zu kennen,  glaub nicht,  daß msn bei Revive und moveloc soviel sparen kann.
Zumal das alles seeehr teuer ist wegen paar mm.
Bei meinem alten Bike hatte ich selbiges Problem,  habe dann das Sitzrohr um 1cm gekürzt.Kostet :nix


----------



## Aninaj (11. Mai 2018)

Ich hab mal schnell in die Liste geschaut:

Reverb 100 baut 170 mm hoch
Bikeyoke Revive 125 baut 167mm hoch
Tatsächlich wäre mit der 125er Revive der Sattel 3 mm niedriger als mit der 100er Reverb. Vermutlich reicht dir das auch nicht, aber du hättest etwas mehr Verstellweg.

Grundsätzlich bauen auch Sättel unterschiedlich hoch. Eventuell kannst du da auch noch ein wenig Platz sparen, wenn du einen passenden findest, der nicht so hoch baut.

Aber wie gesagt, die Frage ist, ob du das benötigst und den (finanziellen) Aufwand dafür betreiben möchtest.


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Mai 2018)

Hey, ziemlich knapp,  spart die Revive doch einiges, auch wenns immer noch nicht passt. Wie gesagt, Sitzrohr kürzen, sofern konstruktiv möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (11. Mai 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist auch diese hier eine mögliche Option? Baut wohl sehr flach und ist bis auf 100mm zu traveln...da kannst dann das Max. rausholen!
> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/04/18/oneup-components-dropper-post/



Das ist ein guter Tipp. Leider ist die Stütze noch nicht in der Liste. Allerdings ist die Verstellbarkeit wirklich ne gute Idee. Wenn sie ähnlich niedrig baut wie die bikeyoke, kann @Promontorium sie vielleicht am Ende mit 115mm oder so fahren. Ist auch nicht ganz so preisintensiv...


----------



## Promontorium (11. Mai 2018)

Ich brauche halt nicht mehr Verstellweg, denn die Reverb 100 ist mir voll ausgefahren deutlich mehr als 3mm zu hoch. Die machen also das Kraut auch nicht fett. Interessant ist es aber dennoch, daß die Revive 3mm kürzer baut. Die Darstellung der Revive 125 in der verlinkten Tabelle unter "Legend" hinten ist super. Da wird gleich vieles klar. Danke sehr @Aninaj für diesen Link!


----------



## Promontorium (11. Mai 2018)

Zu der OneUp-Stütze: Die ist halt so neu, da gibt es noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen. Hmmm...??? Mehr als 100mm brauche ich wie gesagt nicht, die Verstelloption bis 170mm wäre vielleicht für einen Wiederverkauf von Vorteil. Aber ansonsten?

Bei der Revive finde ich halt die Entlüftungsoption top, dazu engineered in D und da ich Sacki als ehemaliger Bionicon-Fahrer "kenne", tendiere ich schon sehr in die Richtung. Aber: Sag' niemals nie!


----------



## scratch_a (12. Mai 2018)

Ja, enorme Langzeiterfahrungen wirst du noch nicht finden, aber da hätte ich bei der Stütze weniger bedenken.
Hab sie nur mit ins Spiel gebracht, weil sie eben angeblich auch sehr flach baut und man im Gegensatz zu anderen die 150er auf 100mm traveln kann, so dass sie evtl. zu deinem Rad passen könnte. Um dir aber wirklich sagen zu können, welche Stütze passen würde, bräuchte man mehr Maße von dir.
Ansonsten kannst dir ja auch die Stützen mit weniger als 100mm anschauen, wenn du unbedingt eine Vario möchtest.


----------



## Promontorium (12. Mai 2018)

Kleiner 100mm? Sachen gibt's! Haste auf die Schnelle ein Modell in petto oder einen Link?
Guten Morgen übrigens!


----------



## Aninaj (12. Mai 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Kleiner 100mm? Sachen gibt's! Haste auf die Schnelle ein Modell in petto oder einen Link?
> Guten Morgen übrigens!



In der Liste von oben einfach nach Travel sortieren. Gibt fast alles zwischen 90 und 35 mm.


----------



## sun909 (12. Mai 2018)

Die Speci Command Post mit 125mm kann in der alten Version in drei festen Rasterungen/Stufen bewegt werden, 125-90-0.

Wenn dir 90mm reichen, könntest du hier immer nur teils ausfahren.

Grüße


----------



## Aninaj (12. Mai 2018)

@Promontorium - Möchtest du jetzt eine neue Stütze, weil die Reverb eigentlich zu lang ist, oder gibt es einen anderen Grund?

Grundsätzlich würde ich an deiner Stelle den Sattel mal auf die richtige Höhe für dich einstellen und dann den Abstand von der Oberkante Sattelklemme/Sitzrohr zu den Streben des Sattels messen. Diese Länge enstpricht dann der Spalte "Heigh at Max" in der Tabelle. Dort würde ich die Stütze mit dem längstmöglichen Verstellweg raussuchen und diese dann nehmen.

Beispielhaft wären da:
(Verstellweg - Einbauhöhe)

BY Revive 125mm - 167 mm
Kind Shock LEV 100mm - 160 mm
Magura Vyron 100mm - 157 mm
Giant Contact SL Switsch 100mm - 150 mm
Crank Brother Highline 100mm - 147 mm

Je nach Rahmen besteht - wie schon von Portex77 geschrieben - auch die Möglichkeit das Sitzrohr etwas einzukürzen, um ein etwas längere Stütze unterzubringen.


----------



## Promontorium (13. Mai 2018)

Zwei Gründe: 
1. Da sie neu ist und noch top funktioniert, will ich sie weghaben, bevor sie die bekannten Kinderkrankheiten bekommt!
2. Ich mag die externe Ansteuerung nicht. Geht knapp an der Wippe vorbei, sieht unschön aus, kann man irgendwie nicht anders machen. Vielleicht ein Luxusproblem, dafür rauch' ich nicht!


----------



## Aninaj (13. Mai 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Zwei Gründe:
> 1. Da sie neu ist und noch top funktioniert, will ich sie weghaben, bevor sie die bekannten Kinderkrankheiten bekommt!
> 2. Ich mag die externe Ansteuerung nicht. Geht knapp an der Wippe vorbei, sieht unschön aus, kann man irgendwie nicht anders machen. Vielleicht ein Luxusproblem, dafür rauch' ich nicht!



Wenn es hauptsächlich um die Paßform geht, dann wie zuvor beschrieben - nachmessen und eine passende, die optisch gefällt einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (13. Mai 2018)

Also wenn eine interne Ansteuerung kein Problem ist, dann verstehe ich das eigentliche Problem nicht. Gibt ja Sattelstützen wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Promontorium (13. Mai 2018)

Ich will aber die Revive, und die gibt es nur in 125 minimal. Bin mit Variostützen nicht so firm, da die Reverb meine erste ist und ich das Bike erst seit 1,5 Monaten habe. Durch die Suche bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen und habe ihn mit meiner Ausgangsfrage wiederbelebt.
Klar, im Grunde gibt es kein Problem, ich mache mir durch meine Einschränkung gewissermaßen selber eines. Aber da die 125er Revive ja gut passen sollte, ist die Entrscheidung im Grunde gefallen!


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. Mai 2018)

Ja dann, Revive rein, flacheren Sattel drauf un feddisch


----------



## Promontorium (13. Mai 2018)

Meine Rede!


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Mai 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> 2,5 bis 3cm ist schon viel, ohne jetzt die Liste zu kennen,  glaub nicht,  daß msn bei Revive und moveloc soviel sparen kann.
> Zumal das alles seeehr teuer ist wegen paar mm.
> Bei meinem alten Bike hatte ich selbiges Problem,  habe dann das Sitzrohr um 1cm gekürzt.Kostet :nix


Glauben heißt nicht wissen...
Geglaubt wird in der Kirche passt eine Reverb, passt eine revive mir 25mm versenkbarkeit auch...


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Mai 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Glauben heißt nicht wissen...
> Geglaubt wird in der Kirche passt eine Reverb, passt eine revive mir 25mm versenkbarkeit auch...


Soweit sind wir schon, bist n bisschen spät dran
Ging außerdem darum, daß es mit ü. 300 Euro zu teuer ist.
Aber scheinbar ists ihm wert, jeder wie er will....


----------

